# jiro needs a GF



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, now that I have jiro's color down I am thinking that just breeding him to suki(blue cambodian) is not going to cut it. I want to bring more beauties like Jiro in this world. Soooo, how would I find a halfmoon female who's genetics will allow some of those melano genetics to be passed down to the offspring....I am thinking maybe a black genotype multicolor female...but what does that even look like?

Suggestions desired ;-)


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Females that have the melano gene are sterile. You have to breed a black male to another dark colored female, but not black, as far as I've heard.


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was saying, I knew that the black females were infertile that's why I was wanting to know where I could find a black genotype Multicolored female which is a multicolored female with an under lying black gene...or something like that...I might just have to breed my own by breeding him to a multicolor female and then breeding the daughter back to him...that should work RIGHT?


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

You're going to have LOTS of little fish and TONS of work!


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know, but the end product is worth the effort ;-)


----------

